# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Μπάλα για ζωάκια

## Dream Syndicate

Ψάχνω μια τέτοια μπάλα για να τη κάνω κρεμαστή κρυψώνα για το Πάρη.Υπάρχει έτοιμη για παπαγάλους σε σαιτ του εξωτερικού, αλλά αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα μπορώ να την φτιάξω ίδια.Όποιος ξέρει κάτι θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου είπαν ότι τη χρησιμοποιούν και σε σκύλους.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στους σκυλους που σου ειπαν ειναι μπαλα με μια τρυπα και μια δευτερη ή οποια εχει κουμποτο καπακι..βαζουμε μεσα λιχουδιες και παλευουν να την βγαλουν..ετσι περναν την ωρα τους...αν θες να μπενει μεσα ο παρεις δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει τετοιο μεγεθος...αν θες και εσυ για κονγκ υπαρχει...αλλα μην σφηνοσει το κεφαλι του...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> στους σκυλους που σου ειπαν ειναι μπαλα με μια τρυπα και μια δευτερη ή οποια εχει κουμποτο καπακι..βαζουμε μεσα λιχουδιες και παλευουν να την βγαλουν..ετσι περναν την ωρα τους...αν θες να μπενει μεσα ο παρεις δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει τετοιο μεγεθος...αν θες και εσυ για κονγκ υπαρχει...αλλα μην σφηνοσει το κεφαλι του...


Δεν το κατάλαβα το κονκ  Άγγελε βάλε μου λινκ αλλά και για το πρώτο που είπες για τις λιχουδιές θα ήθελα να δω τι θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κονγκ λεμε τα παιχνιδια στα οποια βαζουμε τροφη και τα ζωακια σκευτονται πως να την βγαλουν...

εσυ το θες για τροφη ή για να μπενει ο παρης?

http://www.petedge.com/assets/product_i ... 00X600.JPG

*η φωτο δεν ειναι αυτο που σου λεω...ειναι για ν ακαταλαβεις περιπου τι λεω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> κονγκ λεμε τα παιχνιδια στα οποια βαζουμε τροφη και τα ζωακια σκευτονται πως να την βγαλουν...
> 
> εσυ το θες για τροφη ή για να μπενει ο παρης?
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/assets/product_i ... 00X600.JPG
> 
> *η φωτο δεν ειναι αυτο που σου λεω...ειναι για ν ακαταλαβεις περιπου τι λεω...


Ναι Άγγελε κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να μπαίνει μέσα ο Πάρης αλλά με μεγαλύτερες τρύπες.

----------


## gwt

Μου θυμίζει τις πλαστικές "μπάλες" όπου μπαίνουν μέσα τα χάμστερ για να κάνουν βόλτα εκτός κλουβιού.  Αν τελικά δε μπορέσεις να βρεις το ζητούμενο αντικείμενο, μια τέτοια μπάλα χάμστερ θα μπορούσε να τροποποιηθεί με κατάλληλο τρόπο. 

Μια ιδέα.   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μου θυμίζει τις πλαστικές "μπάλες" όπου μπαίνουν μέσα τα χάμστερ για να κάνουν βόλτα εκτός κλουβιού.  Αν τελικά δε μπορέσεις να βρεις το ζητούμενο αντικείμενο, μια τέτοια μπάλα χάμστερ θα μπορούσε να τροποποιηθεί με κατάλληλο τρόπο. 
> 
> Μια ιδέα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά είναι μικρή την έχω βρει αυτή και δεν κάνει.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

α..ξεχασα κωσταντινε...πηγα και ειδα και εγω για τις μπαλες που σου ελεγα...αλλα ειναι σιγουρα μικρες...

----------


## alkisti

αν θες εχω εγω μια μπαλα χαμστερ ειναι πολυ μεγαλη !

----------


## vas

Kωνσταντίνε και εμένα αυτό που λέει ο Άγγελος μου έρχεται στο μυαλό,έχω στη Λουλού τέτοιες,αλλά και η μεγαλύτερη που είναι για λυκόσκυλα κ σκυλιά τέτοιου μεγέθους είναι πάλι μικρή για τον Πάρη..
Ίσως μπορείς να δώσεις τι θέλεις σε έναν ξυλουργό και να σου το φτιάξει αυτός έτσι οπως το θέλεις!ε?  ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Κωνσταντίνε, το είδες αυτό? Μπορείς να παραγγελιές απο εδω - http://store.wptestoreuk.com/servlet/Detail?no=116

----------


## gwt

Στο Culpret.gr υπάρχουν μεγάλες μπάλες για χάμστερ (32εκ): http://www.culpret.gr/rodents/content3.htm. Είναι το τρίτο προϊόν της δεύτερης καταχώρησης.  Μήπως είναι αρκετά μεγάλες αυτές;

Το culpret κάνει χονδρική, αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτό, μπορεί να γίνει και λιανική πώληση. Πληροφορίες κι εδώ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> αν θες εχω εγω μια μπαλα χαμστερ ειναι πολυ μεγαλη !


Άλκιστη αν είναι αυτή της φωτογραφίας δεν μου κάνει.Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Στο Culpret.gr υπάρχουν μεγάλες μπάλες για χάμστερ (32εκ): http://www.culpret.gr/rodents/content3.htm. Είναι το τρίτο προϊόν της δεύτερης καταχώρησης.  Μήπως είναι αρκετά μεγάλες αυτές;
> 
> Το culpret κάνει χονδρική, αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτό, μπορεί να γίνει και λιανική πώληση. Πληροφορίες κι εδώ.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλή επιτυχία!


Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον.Αν αποφασήσω να πάρω θα παραγγείλω τις κανονικές για πτηνά.
Κοιτάξτε εδώ τι ήθελα,Τις λένε jolly balls.
http://www.pionusparrot.com/shop/index. ... 64a25f1788

----------


## gwt

Κανένα πρόβλημα, φίλε Κωνσταντίνε. Καλύ επιτυχία!  

Βtw, το link έχει κοπεί και τρακάρει σε σφάλμα.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kostas297

Ναι γιατί άλλαξαν την ιστοσελίδα τους! Για check εδώ:

http://www.jollyballs.net/store/

----------

